# Vostok Sapphire Glass



## spudz (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, got my Vostok Amphibian a few months ago, am VERY pleased and it has been running very accurately.

I do however have a couple of scratches on the glass already. Though I can and will live with them, I wonder if instead of the stock mineral glass, sapphire glass replacement crystals are available.

I could just buy a standard replacement and throw it on in 2 years time when it really starts to bug me, but if i could get something like sapphire that would REALLY hold up, that would be even better.

If anyone knows if these are sold/where, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Spudz,

You are not the first to ask this question here. If you wish to do that just because it would be less prone to scratches, nobody would stop you from doing so, but it will fundamentally compromise the structural integrity of the watch. See here.


----------



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

Your Amphibia has an acrylic crystal. You can most likely polish the scratches out with a good plastic polish.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I've polished out some pretty deep scratches from my acrylics. Just takes some time and elbow grease. I rather prefer acrylic over glass for this reason. For the really bad ones I start with a "medium" cut liquid automotive compound, like Maguiar's and work my way to the very fine "swirl remover". I keep the crystals well-waxed and that keeps most of the light contact marks easily wiped away.


Josh


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to employ toothpaste and a clean rag. Works well, but it's time consuming. I bought a rotary tool, buffing wheels, and polishing compounds for polishing the cases of some of my vintage watches. A side benefit is that I can buff crystal scratches out now in less than a minute. Great stuff.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

spudz said:


> Hello, got my Vostok Amphibian a few months ago, am VERY pleased and it has been running very accurately.
> 
> I do however have a couple of scratches on the glass already. Though I can and will live with them, I wonder if instead of the stock mineral glass, sapphire glass replacement crystals are available.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Because the acrylic crystal is so big that you will hardly see all the scratches on the acrylic crystal when you have it at an angle to read the time. Replacing the acrylic crystal will lose the integrity of the Vostok Amphibian watch and why it was invented that way.


----------



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

I've used Mother's Plastic Polish and it works great for cleaning off light scratches off acrylic crystals. It also says it's got UV protectors.. don't know if that will do anything to protect the dial from sun damage.


----------



## spudz (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah! Wonderful news! Thank you all for the replies, I was under the impression that its was "mineral glass" whatever that is exactly, nice to hear I can simply polish it back to perfection in 15 years time when I pass it on to the kids!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

My watchmaker has a bench polisher to which he fitted two grades of buffing wheels, it takes merely second for him to get scratches out of my watch crystals


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

hello it has been a while since i've posted something here, anyway i have this vostok europe n1 rocket that says it has a sapphire crystal, found out later that it was not, i think acrylic glass is much better crystal


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Hey don't sweat it keep it real and think of the scratches like character marks. Just got an Orient Mako Xl and got two scratches in the mineral crystal already. The watch works great! thats all that matters. Battle scars gives it uniqueness. Enjoy your watch and wear it with pride and scratches as well. I was the same way, I almost could not stand one scratch on my watch. With time i have learned to appreciate the happiness the Time piece brings me by Working for me not by the cosmetic condition it is in. Enjoy your watch and love it's mechanics and it will love you back.. Cheers friend


Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## CNK80Q3MX (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyway, I'll try it. Because although Amphibia design is a remarkable and respectable one for immersion purposes, let's honestly face it: most Amphibia owners will never experience depths well beyond their very own shower tubes (if they have any). In other words, sapphire crystal is far better than acrylic is withstanding the daily, all-street punishment that most Amphibias are and will be spending the rest of their entire lifespan. So valid arguments like 'watch can lose it's integrity' are not something to be that worried for me (Hey, but that's me) For the record, I already did such an experiment a few years back with some other branded 100m waterproof watch I used to own. I was mostly forced to do it (and ultimately encouraged by the watchmaker who repaired the watch himself) but it turned out very pretty well. It ended looking way better, performing as usual for my all-street abuse (which is not that heavy; I'm very careful with my stuff) and helped me getting a lot more confidence while wearing it. Just like the Gorilla glass on my smartphone does (can you live without Gorilla glass these days?) Frankly, I've never tested that watch for its claimed 100 meter depth capability after the conversion, but I never tested it before, either. However, I can tell it was quite well sealed cause it was profusely tested within the unthinkable depths of a swimming pool. To finish: I'm not into encouraging anyone to do it. Just providing with a valid reason to go sapphire...


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't think many of us will be going to a depth of 200M in the near future and just relying on our Amphibia, but I think that a watch performing to these limits is reassuring for those of us who sometimes give the watch a hard time.......in my case mainly environmental. I am not sure what equivalent pressure a typhoon, driving rain at 180 kmph is, but I know my Vostok just scoffs. I would not put any other watch on my wrist in such conditions and I certainly wouldn't try to pull a phone from my pocket to tell the time.

I would always want to preserve the integrity of the watch with the flexible crystal which is easy to polish anyway. You can even ruin your watch with the force of a pressure hose, when cleaning the car, if you are not careful. A sealed watch also keeps out sand and dust.


----------



## batteksystem (Sep 24, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Anyway, I'll try it. Because although Amphibia design is a remarkable and respectable one for immersion purposes, let's honestly face it: most Amphibia owners will never experience depths well beyond their very own shower tubes (if they have any). In other words, sapphire crystal is far better than acrylic is withstanding the daily, all-street punishment that most Amphibias are and will be spending the rest of their entire lifespan. So valid arguments like 'watch can lose it's integrity' are not something to be that worried for me (Hey, but that's me) For the record, I already did such an experiment a few years back with some other branded 100m waterproof watch I used to own. I was mostly forced to do it (and ultimately encouraged by the watchmaker who repaired the watch himself) but it turned out very pretty well. It ended looking way better, performing as usual for my all-street abuse (which is not that heavy; I'm very careful with my stuff) and helped me getting a lot more confidence while wearing it. Just like the Gorilla glass on my smartphone does (can you live without Gorilla glass these days?) Frankly, I've never tested that watch for its claimed 100 meter depth capability after the conversion, but I never tested it before, either. However, I can tell it was quite well sealed cause it was profusely tested within the unthinkable depths of a swimming pool. To finish: I'm not into encouraging anyone to do it. Just providing with a valid reason to go sapphire...


On the other hand, if you are very careful with the watch, I think even plexiglas should be okay. I am the kind of guys that will avoid damaging my watch doing things carefully (a bit cautious)


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Polishing a crystal takes a few minutes at most, and you must be pretty hard on a watch, or work a lot with your hands, to accumulate many visible scratches quickly. Even sapphire, over a few years, will accumulate knicks and chips and then you are totally SOL on cleaning those up.

I take my amphibia into the jacuzzi (And sit near the jets), into the ocean, etc. The pressure resistance is not just about static depth tolerance, but the ability to withstand and seal against the elements over time. The peace of mind of knowing it can handle all that is worth it. It is a tool watch and in my opinion, trying to gussy it up is besides the point (and dressy divers are a bit tacky, really).

On a proper, clean, no-date dress watch, I say sapphire all the way. But on the amphibias form should follow function. Just my .02


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

batteksystem said:


> On the other hand, if you are very careful with the watch, I think even plexiglas should be okay. I am the kind of guys that will avoid damaging my watch doing things carefully (a bit cautious)


I wore an Omega Seamaster dress watch on my wrist for about 15 years, as a young bloke I even fixed my car with it on, hands in the engine etc and the crystal never got one scratch in all that time.. My new to me Desert storm has been on my wrist constantly since I got it (just off when in bed) and I have spent a few days fighting a bush fire too in the last week and no marks on the plastic crystal on that either. I think anyone used to wearing watches learns no to bash it, I would not bash my arm against a wall, so I suppose my brain has learned to give the watch on my arm the same radar protection.
Chris


----------



## CNK80Q3MX (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you all are right. In fact, I have some plastic crystal stories of endurance of my own. Like that Haste 2000 watch I used to own for which I managed to keep it's acrylic crystal pretty well cared for about twenty years (it had an integrated date magnifier which made it a unique piece indeed. You had to be careful. No spares were available)... Or this Seiko M55 Sea Lion which belonged to my grandfather; it sports a small broken spot, but still in place and there's barely a visible scratch on it after more than fifty years of existence. Really. Yep, you all are right; I won't even think about messing around with Amphibia's crystal anymore. I'll rather value the watch as is... Though, it still sounds like an interesting mod to me... Whatever. Thank you all. You made me remember

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

.
I was hoping someone would attempt this mod.

I would like to see one with a mineral crystal.


----------



## nuvostokguy (Oct 8, 2016)

If the acrylic crystal is anything like the "glass" in my safety glasses, it may not be scratch-proof but it is unbreakable. I broke the frame on a pair of safety glasses once, both lenses fell on the floor. I was PO'd so I took my hammer and accurately/full on smashed it down onto one of the lenses lying on the subfloor and my hammer just bounced off. I tried it again and could not break it. I called over some of the guys and said "watch this" and swung my hammer down full force and nothing but maybe some more scratches. Bullet proof.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I was hoping someone would attempt this mod.
> 
> I would like to see one with a mineral crystal.


Perhaps one of the "K1" hardened combination crystals that Vostok Europe uses will fit

I still think this is more trouble than its worth, especially with a mineral crystal. Those are soft!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

DerangedGoose said:


> Perhaps one of the "K1" hardened combination crystals that Vostok Europe uses will fit
> 
> *I still think this is more trouble than its worth,* especially with a mineral crystal. Those are soft!


I think you're right.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I was hoping someone would attempt this mod.
> 
> I would like to see one with a mineral crystal.


Why Matt?
I think I am actually less worried about scratches now with Vostoks than I was with watches with crystal or sapphire as with these the scratch is permanent, but plastic you can easily polish the marks out. I hate marks on watch glass, I remember my citizen diver I was gutted after a slight bump when I first got it it was bigger than I was used to resulted in a scratch on the glass which I had to look at every time I checked the time. More annoying as I dont think I ever bumped it again. At least with my Vostoks (when they finally arrive) if the worst happens I will polish the mark out or worst scenario change the crystal for 5 bucks.
Chris
Chris


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> Why Matt?
> 
> Chris


Don't misunderstand me!

I think the acrylic crystal is excellent, especially as it is 3 mm thick.

I was just curious to see the process that someone could use to install a mineral crystal and how one of these would alter the general appearance of the entire watch.

I'm always watching for new ideas from modders. Those ideas which seem to create interest among at least a few of us, are often candidates for a 'How To' article.

I'm a curious sort.


----------



## CNK80Q3MX (Oct 10, 2016)

DerangedGoose said:


> Perhaps one of the "K1" hardened combination crystals that Vostok Europe uses will fit
> 
> I still think this is more trouble than its worth, especially with a mineral crystal. Those are soft!


Or maybe someone could persuade some certain 'dr.seikostain' to create a proper kit to include in his line of Vostok mods... Though, there must be a good reason why he didn't yet...

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Or maybe someone could persuade some certain 'dr.seikostain' to create a proper kit to include in his line of Vostok mods... Though, there must be a good reason why he didn't yet...


I think the big problem is how to maintain the 200M rating.

Most people would demand this from part sellers.


----------



## CNK80Q3MX (Oct 10, 2016)

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I think the big problem is how to maintain the 200M rating.
> 
> Most people would demand this from part sellers.


Oh, well... Anything custom will confront such kind of demands at some point. As a motorcycle mechanic for a living, I know this for sure. But most of the time, such demands are just to try to make you lower the price. Though, if they're asking, it's because they want it; but if they insist, it's because they want it bad. At the end of the day there would be someone who appreciates your effort and work and gladly pay for it; but if not, just gladly keep that Vostok and go sell the SKX. How much you can ask for a modified Vostok Amphibia anyway?

On the other hand, personally and as I said before: maintaining the 200m rating is none of a concern for me. Actually, It honestly shouldn't be for most people. Lets assume it: those monster depths are for real pros. But then, not every pro is that prone to achieve that sort of immersions any Sunday morning either. Whatever, a well sealed, 4.5mm thick sapphire crystal should naturally offer a quite respectable rating too, I guess; one that most likely, we won't ever even need as well. Eventually, to find whether or not we broke the 200m rating requires a test; a test we didn't even performed with the watch as stock, so...

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## CNK80Q3MX (Oct 10, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Oh, well, personally and as I said before: maintaining the 200m rating is none of a concern for me. Actually, It honestly shouldn't be for most people. Lets assume it: those monster depths are for real pros. But then, not every pro is that prone to achieve that sort of immersions any Sunday morning either. Whatever, a well sealed, 4.5mm thick sapphire crystal should naturally offer a quite respectable rating too, I guess; one that most likely, we won't ever even need as well. Eventually, to find whether or not we broke the 200m rating requires a test; a test we didn't even performed with the watch as stock, so...
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

There are two drawbacks to sapphire crystals, in my opinion. First, the really good ones that hold up are quite expensive in a domed shape. Second, they can shatter.

If acrylic is good enough for a jet fighter canopy it's good enough for my watch.

Zarjia came out with a post-soviet watch with a glass crystal and First Moscow 3105 movement that I used to own.  Replacing the back one day with a crystal press I got a little careless and, crack!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-zaria-returns-its-roots-875930.html


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Glass, and sapphire can scratch and it is permanent, plastic is not, and cheaper if the damage is serious it is a few bucks to replace and easy to do. Second plastic is lighter too, and third I want the 200m resistance, I am a Fire Fighter, if get hit in the wrist with a case three hose apart knocking you over the pressure will penetrate my watch. Most here wont go 200 meters down, but a watch that can take that type of pressure has advantages out of water. Diving, high pressure hoses, even day to day bumps and bangs, a watch made for high pressures will cope better with day to day life IMO. Not sure you need a diving watch if you are a desk Jockey and showering is the only water you come into contact with, but many of us who dont dive have good reason for a watch as resistant as a divers watch for so many reasons.
Chris


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I prefer to think of the marks that inevitably appear in an acrylic crystal as "love lines" - the marks of a watch that is well used and loved. I also love the optical distortions around the edges that you get with a thick, domed acrylic like that fitted to the Amphibia. It's all part of the unique experience of wearing one, in my view. If you want mineral or sapphire crystals, no problem - there are plenty of other watches out there which will cater for that wish.


----------



## 2415b (Jan 13, 2016)

A high done crystal is needed. I tried a regular domed crystal and it would not clear the hands. Since I like plastic crystals I gave up on the idea. I polish my crystals with headlight polish about once every couple months.


----------



## Ciro (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

I just joined the forum, although I've been following for a while.
Some people said here, like to keep the Acrylic glass to keep the original design. Some said even like the high maintenance of having an Acrylic, polishing often, to remove the scratches. They are all pretty fair point, I'm not going to argue with that.

In my experience, I've had few watches with Acrylic glass. It was awful. It doesn't matter how careful I was, always there were some scratches. (there were dress watch, so I didn't do any activity too rough).
And I just don't like to have a watch with scratches on the glass, it just doesn't look right.
It's true, you can fix yourself small scratches, just polishing it. but I don't like the idea of doing that every so often.
Also, you can replace a Vostok glass pretty cheap. You can buy a new glass for $4 + delivery.
But you'll need special tools to remove and install the new glass. No every one got that tool, (and I'm not going to buy it). so you'll have to take it to a watchmaker, which charge around $55 to replace the glass, (and will keep scratching again and maybe will need to replace the whole glass again).

So to replace a Vostok glass is not that cheap.

On the other hand, I got a sapphire watch, for 12 years, and it looks exactly the same as new. No even one small scratch. And a sapphire always looks great, you can see the quality, unlike an Acrylic glass, even new.

I've always liked the idea of an Amphibian with sapphire. I got quite happy when I heard ChrystalTimes, is working on a sapphire for Amphibian. I've had a little talk with ChrystalTimes. I've been told, it will be double dome sapphire crystal, with a choice of AR coatings, supplied with custom nylon gasket.

The price will be approximately £30 post free. And it will be for sale only after been fully tested, (200 m waterproof).
So no worries about "the integrity of the watch", "the watch was design only for plastic", &#8230; etc.
Also as you can see on the pics, the sapphire is thinner, and not ugly side wall. And will be more wearable under the sleeve.
This is the Amphibian should have been in the latest re-edition. 
The prototype is there, there only thing needed is enough people interested to get into production.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

Ciro said:


> Hi,
> 
> .... _CrystalTime_s, is working on a* sapphire for Amphibian*. I've had a little talk with_ CrystalTimes_.
> 
> ...


Wow !!

This is great news!

Thank you for posting this.

I think each one of us, who want a sapphire Vostok crystal, should send CrystalTimes a message to tell them that we are interested.

https://crystaltimes.net/?s=Vostok


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I would not mind one in sapphire, just to have something different, but I disagree plastic looks cheap, I have a lot of watches with sapphire and my new Vostok looks amazing even next to the sapphire. Re scratches I have just done a road crash course for 4 days cutting up cars and crawling around on the floor and into and over car wrecks. As it was only training you only wear light bushfire overalls so watch often will be exposed and my new watch is still as new. Maybe I am particularly careful but I dont bang my watches hardly ever. Also why would someone not want to buy a press to install watch crystals? They cost very little indeed check out ebay. Also if you are really against buying one there are ways to install a watch crystal without one.
Chris


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

.
After looking at the photos of this new sapphire crystal, I am concerned that it may be prone to scratches on the top centre.
It appears to have a high curve or dome and potentially this may create a point of frequent contact with other surfaces.

Some custom bezels are quite tall and would help provide some protection but the very centre of the crystal may not be protected.

I suppose a high dome is necessary to provide strength and 200M rating ?


I continue to think it is good to have this choice of crystal; it is not however, a perfect replacement for the original and for some situations it is not much better. For some owners it may be prove to be an excellent investment.

I admit that AR coating is good to have. I wear glasses and AR coatings make a very helpful difference. 
They reduce reflections and provide greater clarity. This is good for watches because greater clarity = better appearance and easier to see the dial and hands. Middle age and senior citizens will enjoy this benefit.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok I did what I dont often do and that is bump my watch today grrr!! I always take my watch off when I am doing something that I risk banging it but I was in a hurry you know how it goes.. I banged the crystal at about 6 O clock leaving two scratches which I could feel with my nail. I came home and ripped a piece of 1200 grit wet and dry and carefully sanded the scratch out, it took maybe 5 minutes tops to get it out. I then put a tiny bit of Wenol on a cotton rag and polished the dull bit where I had been sanding for about 30 seconds. I gave it a final polish with tooth past for another 30 seconds and then rinsed the watch off. All up well under 10 minutes and crystal is back to like new. The bang was against concrete, round a drain. I was replacing a garden tap on one of my rentals and the spanner slipped and I bumped into the rough concrete round the drain. IMO even Sapphire would have scratched, but it would have been permanent. At least with the plastic the scratches easily come out. I would still be curious how they are doing this mod and how they are sealing the crystal and what size they are fitting as it is an interesting project.
Chris


----------



## nebulae (Jul 16, 2018)

I would not like to hear that CrystalTimes gave up with the idea. Anyone knows what happened?


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Vostok is a watch which relies on compression and movement to seal. Sapphire is very rigid and inflexible and would crack under those conditions, so would need a specially designed seal which rather defeats the design ethos. This has been clearly explained in a previous post.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

nebulae said:


> I would not like to hear that CrystalTimes gave up with the idea. Anyone knows what happened?


Last I spoke with CrystalTimes they were still developing the nylon seal. I would encourage someone to send another inquiry. I'm holding off as I'm watching my spending.



antilucem said:


> Vostok is a watch which relies on compression and movement to seal. Sapphire is very rigid and inflexible and would crack under those conditions, so would need a specially designed seal which rather defeats the design ethos. This has been clearly explained in a previous post.


 Yeah, right here:



Ciro said:


> And it will be for sale only after been fully tested, (200 m waterproof).
> 
> So no worries about "the integrity of the watch", "the watch was design only for plastic", &#8230; etc.


----------



## nebulae (Jul 16, 2018)

I have asked them and immediately received an answer "Sorry we tried and failed."


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

nebulae said:


> I have asked them and immediately received an answer "Sorry we tried and failed."


Thought they might...........just look at the Doxa setup.


----------

